# DI workshops



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any contact with Pink Parents lately? I've been trying to book to go on their workshop ('Challenging conceptions') this weekend but can't get hold of them...

Has anyone been to one of the workshops (I think DCN run some too, it's just that the PP one was sooner), are they worth going to?

[first proper post, hope it's ok!]

Angelmine


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Angelmine...

We looked at one of these workshops but didnt end up going in the end... to be honest its not rocket science and the girls on here gave me all the advice i needed  

We are not doing another DIY DI so i wont be needing it anyway as we are going to do IUI.


Em x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Angelmine,

Firstly welcome to FF.

I have not been on one of the PP workshops so can't comment on the quality of them. However, I did become a member of PP, paid my membership fee and can say that I wish I hadn't. You dont get anything for it, I have tried contacting them on numerous occassions and never had a response. There members area on their website has never worked since I joined either, so my membership has been useless. I would say save you money, as Em (lesbo_mum) says you can get all the info you need of this site! 

S x


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Angelmine

Exactly the same thing happened to MandM happened to me.  We paid up, sent numerous emails, could never get through on the phone, gave up and never heard anything from them.  Dont know about their seminars though

D x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

wow glad i didnt part with my cash they sound shockingly bad


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I looked again at the Pink parents website and it doesn't look like it's been updated since March, so perhaps they have folded. Still no response to phone calls / emails etc. so I'm going to give up. At least neither of my cheques has been cashed! 

I'll think about going to a DCN day instead, have any of you been to those? It sounds like they are more geared up for DI through a clinic (using donor release sperm) which raises a slightly different set of issues I guess? 

Angelmine


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I havent looked at the DCN ones but if its aimed at thru a clinic i may well look into it myself.


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Em,

I think the DCN ones are more targeted at people using clinics yes, although I'm not completely sure. I'm going to sign up for the November 7th one I think (which is for lesbian and single women - some workshops are mixed) but will maybe go along to the meeting in September (in Bristol) before I make my mind up. 

DCN seem very much focused on the implications of using donated sperm (and / or eggs) for future children, which is something I think about a lot as I try to make all these decisions (known vs unknown donor etc.)... 

A


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oooo sounds good we also think about that alot to so i think i'll check it out..

thanks


----------

